# Previous Australian Visa number



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

We're applying for a 175 visa and as part of the application, you can enter any previous Visa numbers from previous spells spent in Australia

Myself and my wife lived in Sydney for a couple of years (nearly 10 years ago)

now I still have my old passport and the visa number is in that. However my wife does not a copy of her old passport, so is there any way she could find out what the visa number was? Who could we contact about this?

I presume it would help our application if we can show that we previously lived and worked in the country


----------



## sarasun (Mar 6, 2010)

Go to the DIAC website and complete Form 1359 for a copy of your International Movement Records. Follow the instructions on where to send it. I needed to send mine to the Australian Embassy here in the US. You will get a print-out showing the old visa numbers along with when you departed/arrived in Australia each time (dating back to the early 80's, I think). 

Depending on what type of visa you're getting, they might request a copy of your movement records anyway, so it will be a good thing to have.


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

sarasun said:


> Go to the DIAC website and complete Form 1359 for a copy of your International Movement Records. Follow the instructions on where to send it. I needed to send mine to the Australian Embassy here in the US. You will get a print-out showing the old visa numbers along with when you departed/arrived in Australia each time (dating back to the early 80's, I think).
> 
> Depending on what type of visa you're getting, they might request a copy of your movement records anyway, so it will be a good thing to have.



Thanks for that


----------

